# Laptop-Akku neu kalibrieren - geht das?



## shutdown (7. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Akku ist der Überzeugung, dass er nur noch eine Kapazität von 405 mWh hat.
Dem ist aber nicht so, soll heißen, wenn ich ihn voll entlade, dann läuft mein Laptop bis zu 2 Stunden problemlos.

Ich bräuchte also evtl. ein Tool, das so ne Art Psychiater spielt und meinem Akku wieder Selbstvertrauen beibringt.

Kann mir dazu jemand Tipps geben?

(Es handelt sich um eine Gericom Laptop, auf der Herstellerseite habe ich dazu aber nichts gefunden).

Besten Dank.
shutdown


----------

